

Tell HN: Anybody else Noticing how Fast Google Indexes Here? - DanielBMarkham

A few times in the last week a HN'er would submit something as a quote where I didn't get the allusion. So I google it -- only to get the same comment coming back from Google as being quoted here, many times only an hour or so old.<p>A couple of times they were using famous quotes -- but Google ranked the news.yc comment higher than things like Wiki who contained the original plus a bunch of source material.<p>Wonder how we got so high on the priority list? They must be hitting and updating several times per hour.
======
francisstephens
When the American elections were nearing the close I saw a headline on CNN
that said that McCain had conceded flash by. I couldn't go to the snippet (it
was video which my work computer isn't allowed to look at) so I Googled
'McCain Concedes' the first query got me two results from very obscure news
sources outside of the US, I hit search again immediately and got three more
hits including CNN and Fox etc. Hit search again and got screeds of results
including the major news sources. In less than 30 seconds Google had managed
to index a huge number of news articles as they got published. I was very
impressed.

------
JamesBrooks
Perhaps with a lot of people having HN in Google Reader helps them index it a
lot quicker (they don't really have to crawl, seeing how they're already
fetching the feed fairly often). I notice updates to my personal blog will
appear in google very fast (30 minutes).

------
markbao
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Tell+HN%3A+Anybody+else+Notic...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Tell+HN%3A+Anybody+else+Noticing+how+Fast+Google+Indexes+Here%3F)

<http://files.markbao.com/hngoogle.png>

Indexed says 52 minutes. At the time of this comment (and screenshot) it says
it indexed it 21 minutes ago. Index speed looks like about 30 minutes here,
though you can never tell.

------
jimrandomh
Google observes how frequently a page updates, and refreshes frequently-
updated pages more often than rarely-updated ones. I believe it also ranks new
content higher than old content, all else equal, presumably to allow recent
coverage of current events to show up even though it won't have many links to
it (and thus low pagerank).

------
FredSource
Google picks up blogs very quickly -- we get the same thing happenning at
<http://www.amahi.org>

------
fallentimes
Google likes YC companies.

